# So. Florida Drag Racing @ Countyline



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

New Challenge Series starting at the new Countyline track. arty: 

My name is Bob and I built the current Challenge Series going on at Moroso for the last 3 seasons.

That said, I am now bringing the same type of family racing to Countyline Dragway.
http://www.countylinedragwayinc.com/index.htm

We will be running monthly for trophies. The cars currently invited are Corvettes, GTO's, and all F-bodies. 

We will be bracket racing and whooping up on each other, generally just having a great time. The friendships and family atmosphere make it all the more fun. 

Countyline and our soon to be announced sponsors, are committed to giving us one heck of a good time. I will have the website and schedule for this season posted on Sunday. 

I hope the GTO crowd will make a great appearance since those things are so good right out of the box.  

If you want to ask questions fire away, i'll answer them all if I can. :cool 

Bob


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

C'mon, I know South Florida has a bunch of badass GOATS.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry man, I'm in Tampa

Now, Countyline *Hillsborough* and *Pasco* then I'd def be there :cheers


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Hell YES!!! I am there...When did this open ? First I heard about it ? :rofl:


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

lotaguts said:


> Hell YES!!! I am there...When did this open ? First I heard about it ? :rofl:


Actually we have not run the Challenge races yet. They will begin on June 9th  I also answered your PM. 

Bob


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

It's here  Feel free to contact me here if you have any questions. 
This is open to any year...... Corvettes, GTO's, and ALL F-Bodies. As we progress we will add on more makes. :cool Website is under construction but will go live soon. 

Bob


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

Website is live  
www.countylinechallenge.com :cool


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

Group of us are heading out to Countyline tomorrow (Sunday May 6th) just to get some seat time. Feel free to come on out and join us. :cheers


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

is this next to Perry FL? I have fam in those parts.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> is this next to Perry FL? I have fam in those parts.


:confused I have no idea where Perry Florida is, sorry. :cheers


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

OK gauy's after talking with some racers at the track this Sunday, we decided to make an adjustment. 

*ALL GM CARS ARE INVITED* the is any GM car, year, style *This does not include trucks or Suv's*. We feel we need to act on the multiple requests we had, that's the reason for our change.  

Bob


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

4 more weeks, c'mon who's going to play? We have adjusted the cars we invited. We are now allowing ALL GM Cars to race with us. :cool No trucks or Suv's at the moment. The change should allow for a good group of cool cars to play with. :cheers


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

:seeya: Just 2 more days until the first race of the Challenge. Hope to see some of you at the track. :cheers


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike driving his F-BODY owned the racers last night on his way to becoming the first ever Countyline Challenge Series Winner. arty: 
Congratulations to Mike on the big win. 

You can read about it (and shortly see the video and pictures) here on our race site. 
http://www.countylinechallenge.com/

See you all at the next race.
Bob


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

2 weeks until the next race. July 14th. Lots of fun last month. :cool


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2007)

Today is race #2  As requested.... we have added gas powered GM pick-ups, and suv's to the Countyline Challenge Series. :cool We now have all GM cars, pick-ups, and suv's that are gas powered.  Hope to see some of you at the track tonight. arty: 

_Bob_


----------

